# Panasonic DVD recorder DMR- EZ28EB



## Jpkent (Feb 5, 2009)

I purchased a Panasonic DVD recorder DMR-EZ 28 EB just under a year ago. I have been using + DVD RW to record TV programmes onto. Brand new discs have to be formatted before they can be used for the first time, however I am finding that on previously used discs after recording, I am getting a message on the unit stating that the disc needs to be formatted. After trying to format the disc, I get the message that "formatting was unsuccessful", then I get a message stating that the disc is "unsupported". At this stage the unit has now frozen, and I have to switch it off. When I switch it back on, the disc is unreadable and cannot be used. 
Does anyone have an ideas to what's causing the problem?


----------



## Jpkent (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, at least it's nothing I'm doing wrong.


----------

